# flush to recessed cut?



## fletch9 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the woodworking game and I need a little assistance. I'm making a body armor rack. I'm in the army and will deploy soon so when you're in the office I need a place to hang all my gear. I started with a 18" round tabletop ( which I will use as a base) of joined and glued pine. I cut a 4x4 to 40" high and attached it to the base by a recesed 3/8" lag bolt 3" long. I then bored out a 2" dia hole at 34" height for a 2" thick dowel to be inserted.

Now for the question, It isn't sturdy enough to handle the 35+ lbs of equipment I need to hang on it. I was going to add side braces and I know how to attach them to the base but I was thinking to give it a finished look I could recess the joints from the braces on the 4x4 end. I am planning to use 1/2 x 1 1/2" thick wood for the braces. I can't figure out how to make it flush at the top of the brace but be cut into the wood progressively deeper as the brace material runs down the 4x4. I understand it would be easier to just flush cut everything. I guess I just want to be difficult lol. I appreciate everyone help in advance, and if you need me to be more specific I'll try to be. Thanks again


----------



## fletch9 (Sep 10, 2006)

I guess I could just recess it an 1/8" and that would solve my problem huh? See told ya I was new to this LOL.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fletch9 welcome to the forums. May GOD bless and keep you safe when you deploy.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Why not round off the end of the brace and simply drill a hole and use glue and a #10 screw to attach your brace to the side, then plug it with a piece of dowel, cut flush and finish? This should hold your flak vest, LBE, gas mask and helmet with no problem. If you really want to recess the brace progressively deeper then you will need to chisel it out by hand.
Fly ARMY!


----------



## fletch9 (Sep 10, 2006)

well I was going to put 4 on. 1 on each side. So .... well I still guess I could do it that way. Guess I'm still trying to figure it all out in my head. Thanks for the advice though. I take it you were or are a chopper pilot?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fletch9

"I guess I just want to be difficult"
You can use the siding blind dovetail on all the joints,it's strong and easy to put in on the router table...plus you don't nead any type of fastners to hold it in place and it comes apart quick and easy.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good guess Fletch but no, I was an "aircraft fire control repairman" (68J). I repaired the weapons systems and the electronics that controlled them on Cobra attack helicopters. When I went to the field my office went with me, I had a nice SPAM (Shelter Portable Air Mobile) with twin heating/AC units, fluorescent lighting, coffee maker and an electric wok. Nothing like eating stuffed pork chops while the Grunts are eating MRE's!


----------

